# Đại lý chuyên thi công và lắp máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp cho chung cư rẻ nhất Gò Vấp



## Thuanhailongvan (1/12/20)

*ĐẠI LÝ PHÂN PHỐI VÀ THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN 5.0HP GIÁ RẺ NHẤT.*


Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp với công suất 50.000BTU phù hợp với không gian với diện tích từ 75m2 trở lên, cánh đảo gió linh hoạt từ 4 hướng hoặc thổi tròn, bên cạnh đó là thiết kế vuông vắn, vừa vặn và phù hợp với mọi không gian trần… Có thể nói, đây chính là sản phẩm hợp lý nhất dành cho chủ đầu tư.

vậy bạn đã biết được đâu là đại lý phân phối và thi công máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp giá rẻ nhất chưa? Hãy để chúng tôi bật mí cho bạn qua bài viết này nhé!

+++ Tin nên tham khảo thêm: Thi công, lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette chuyên nghiệp, giá rẻ nhất
Máy lạnh âm trần daikin 







_Một nhà hàng lựa chọn thi công máy lạnh âm trần 5hp_



*ĐẠI LÝ PHÂN PHỐI VÀ THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN 5.0HP GIÁ RẺ NHẤT LÀ ĐÂU?*


Hải Long Vân vô cùng tự tin trong việc là đại lý phân phối và thi công máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp giá rẻ nhất mà bạn đang tìm kiếm. Có thể nói, sự ưu đãi cực sốc về giá máy, cộng với kinh nghiệm trên 7 năm trong thi công máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp cho nhiều công trình lớn như nhà xưởng, kho chứa hàng, hội trường, nhà hàng tiệc cưới hay showroom, phòng khách… đã giúp chúng tôi khác biệt hoàn toàn so với những dịch vụ điện lạnh ngoài kia.


Là đại lý cấp 1 của nhiều máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp trên thị trường, cho nên giá máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp bán ra của Hải Long Vân luôn là rẻ nhất thị trường, nhưng cam kết 100% là hàng chính hãng, nguyên đai, nguyên kiện, khi giao hàng xuất đủ hóa đơn chứng từ ghi rõ nơi xuất xứ, sau 7 – 10 ngày hãng sẽ cấp giấy chứng nhận CO – CQ đầy đủ. 












_Máy lạnh âm trần thể hiện sự sang trọng cho không gian _



*THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN 5.0HP CÓ NHỮNG ƯU VÀ NHƯỢC ĐIỂM GÌ?*



*Ưu điểm của việc thi công máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp.*



Mặt nạ thổi gió thổi theo hướng tròn 360 độ hoặc 4 hướng, cánh đảo gió linh hoạt giúp lưu lượng gió được đưa đi đều hơn trong không gian.
Ít xảy ra sự cố, hay có tình trạng nhỏ nước trong khi hoạt động, có độ bền rất tốt.
Hoạt động không phát ra tiếng ồn, khả năng lọc mùi trong không gian cao.
Vận chuyển, bảo trì vô cùng dễ dàng, thiết kế với nền chủ đạo là trắng và linh hoạt trong kiểu cách lắp đặt (có thể lắp âm hẳn lên trần như truyền thống hoặc phá cách với kiểu lắp lộ cả dàn lạnh và mặt nạ thổi gió ra ngoài, sau đó sơn màu trùng với không gian trần).










*THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN 5.0HP NÊN ĐẦU TƯ THƯƠNG HIỆU NÀO?*


Máy lạnh âm trần là sản phẩm phổ biến của ngành công nghiệp điều hòa, dành riêng cho những không gian thương mại, kinh doanh. Do đó, về mật độ phân phối các sản phẩm máy lạnh âm trần đến từ các thương hiệu cũng rất là nhiều.



*Về những thương hiệu máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp thuộc dòng Tiêu chuẩn:*



Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp Daikin dòng Tiêu chuẩn: 38.550.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp Mitsubishi Heavy dòng Tiêu chuẩn: 37.000.0000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp Gree dòng Tiêu chuẩn: 35.500.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp Panasonic dòng Tiêu chuẩn: 35.200.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp Casper dòng Tiêu chuẩn: 37.600.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp Nagakawa dòng Tiêu chuẩn: 28.400.000đ


*Về những thương hiệu máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp thuộc dòng Inverter:*



Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp Daikin dòng Inverter: 44.800.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp Mitsubishi Heavy dòng Inverter: 49.800.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp LG dòng Inverter: 35.200.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp Panasonic dòng Inverter: 44.800.000đ
Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp Toshiba dòng Inverter: 40.600.000đ











*THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN 5.0HP DÀNH CHO NHỮNG KHÔNG GIAN NÀO?*


*Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp dành cho những không gian nào?*



Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp cho không gian sản xuất: nhà xưởng, khu chế xuất, kho chứa hàng,… (Lưu ý: Do không gian sản xuất thường l;à nơi cần đến hệ thống máy lạnh mạnh mẽ và đủ công suất cũng như độ xử lý nhiệt cao, cho nên, trước khi quyết định lắp đặt, hãy them khảo thêm về ý kiến của nhân viên kỹ thuật để tránh xảy ra sai sót)
Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette 5.0hp cho không gian thương mại: nhà hàng tiệc cưới, showroom, bệnh viện, phòng khám…
Lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần cassette 5.0hp cho văn phòng công ty, phòng khách, cửa hàng tiện lợi, quán café, trà sữa,…


*Một số hình ảnh máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp mà Cty Hải Long Vân thi công lắp đặt thực tế:*
























































..............



*NGOÀI VIỆC THI CÔNG MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN 5.0HP, CÓ THỂ LỰA CHỌN SẢN PHẨM KHÁC KHÔNG?*


_Máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp_ đương nhiên là một sản phẩm chất lượng và được đánh giá là rất tốt cho việc đầu tư và thi công lắp đặt cho mọi không gian. Nhưng không phải vì thế, mà ép buộc rằng, bạn chỉ được lựa chọn máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp cho vị trí làm mát… bạn có thể lựa chọn những sản phẩm khác có cùng công suất như: máy lạnh tủ đứng 5.0hp hay máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió 5.0hp chẳng hạn…



Tùy vào sở thích, mục đích lắp đặt, yêu cầu làm mát của không gian và đặc biệt là điều kiện kinh tế của bạn như thế nào… sẽ có loại sản phẩm phù hợp nhất. Vì thế, nếu vẫn còn băn khoăn hay lưỡng lự gì về việc lựa chọn sản phẩm lám mát 5.0hp cho không gian, đừng ngần ngại mà hãy liên hệ vào Hotline để được tư vấn kỹ hơn nhé! 



*LỜI KẾT.*


Hotline 0909 787 022 – Mr Hoàng sẽ luôn hoạt động 24/7 để sẵn sàng hỗ trợ tư vấn, lên lịch khảo sát công trình thực tế, đưa ra báo giá cụ thể và dự toán trọn gói tổng chi phí cần để thi công máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp cho bạn nhé!



Ngoài việc là *đại lý phân phối và thi công máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp*, Hải Long Vân còn là nhà thầu chuyên cung cấp những sản phẩm máy lạnh tủ đứng, máy lạnh âm trần nối ống gió công nghiệp và thương mại cho mọi công trình lớn nhỏ trên địa bàn miền Nam với cam kết, giá rẻ số 1. Hãy liên hệ khi bạn có nhu cầu nhé!
Nguồn link tham khảo:   Đại lý phân phối và thi công máy lạnh âm trần 5.0hp giá rẻ nhất


----------

